# Mobile bay/weeks bay



## Magspringsfishing

Hey guys. New to the forumn I have been in magnolia springs/bon secour Alabama for 2 years now and have had pretty good luck learning the waters. I don't find many reports on here about the area.. who fishes around here besides me? I know plenty of y'all do.. 
I'm here for September for the first time and I would love to land my first triple tail, at the very least some good redfish, flounder, jacks or snapper.. 
my fish this year


----------



## reel jewell

I fish on the west side of Mobile Bay...close to the D.I.P. Bridge. My wife and I catch a few red fish and some occasional trout and jack crevale. I have fished that area since 2013. Flounder and triple tail still elude me.
It looks like you are catching fairly good there. However, if I gain some information I can share it. Thanks, Donnie


----------



## Desert Eagle

Looks like you know how to fish!!! We should be going to you for locations, advice, etc...


----------



## MrFish

Triple tail are much easier to find than to catch.


----------



## choppinlow

I fished Point Clear after dark just under two weeks ago and had a fish on every piece of frozen shrimp I dropped in the water. Mostly small trout but some decent keepers and plenty of slot reds. Almost hated to pack it in.


----------



## UH1PLT

I live on the Fish River and the specked trout fishing should be great for the next couple of months. Flounder are still in but come November they'll start heading out to deep water. TripleTail are still in the bay, look for floating debris or bouys, approach slowly and toss a live shrimp. Redfish are currently in the rivers and weeksbay but dixie bar is the place to go for bull reds in October. Keep posting your reports and good luck!


----------



## wflgator

We are headed to the Fort Morgan area next month. Any one have pointers for that area?


----------



## Magspringsfishing

Wow awesome! I appreciate all the responses, glad to know you all are on here and active! 

I am going to spend the next couple of days looking for some triple tail! I'll let you all know how it goes. 

If anyone wants to come and see if they can hook up with one and ride with pm me.


----------



## WeathermanTN

Without giving up any secret spots on the Magnolia or Fish, can you provide some thoughts on the best types of areas (cover, depth, etc) and baits/presentations work best for you on trout and reds? I fish the ICW and the Bon Secour, and the Magnolia and Fish are a bit different. For the ICW, I do best on the ledge (3-5' deep) out from rock and rip-tap banks, with current. Everything likes like shrimp...


----------



## etrade92

I fish Weeks/Mobile Bay out of Pelican point alot, like last 8 weekends alot! Good to see more people on the forum fishing the same areas! I have had good success, still waiting for the specks to bite good though! I run a sky blue flats boat. Cant miss it.


----------



## Chapman5011

wflgator said:


> We are headed to the Fort Morgan area next month. Any one have pointers for that area?


Yes, 
Don't buy red snapper from the store and travel around on the water with the filets in your cooler.


----------



## Chapman5011

Dixie bar should have some really good fishing going on during the fall time frame. Big Reds


----------



## UH1PLT

Chapman5011 said:


> Yes,
> Don't buy red snapper from the store and travel around on the water with the filets in your cooler.


If you do, you are asking for a violation!

Dixie bar in October is great for big bull reds, especially at the full moon in October and if you are confined to fishing from shore, it is still great. Gold spoons as well as a host of artificials will do the job for you. Have a great time and abide by the fishing regulations and life will be good (or beter!).


----------



## choppinlow

WeathermanTN said:


> Everything likes like shrimp...


And there you go!


----------



## MrFish

Yep, Dixey Bar is a great place to start.


----------



## Snook

@MAGSPRINGS----Weeks Bay is a seasonal fishery and right now it is on fire. You seem to have figured out the redfish in the pass there at Big Mouth, I can tell you that you were no less than 200 yds from prime flounder holes. I fish there frequently and right now I am catching flatties upwards of 20" and 4+lbs. I will be fishing there in the AM as well in hopes of getting a couple flatfish in the kayak.


----------



## Magspringsfishing

So this response is super late. The red fish bite has been good in the river haven't seen many specs yet I guess that needs to get a little colder first. Are there still flounder around weeks bay or in the river? I would love to catch some flatties for dinner if they are still around, or have they moved out to deeper water already?


----------



## UH1PLT

Magspringsfishing said:


> So this response is super late. The red fish bite has been good in the river haven't seen many specs yet I guess that needs to get a little colder first. Are there still flounder around weeks bay or in the river? I would love to catch some flatties for dinner if they are still around, or have they moved out to deeper water already?



Normally the flounder have move out to deep water by November but it has been so warm and dry, they still might be around. Good luck in finding them!


----------



## markbxr400

Magspringsfishing said:


> So this response is super late. The red fish bite has been good in the river haven't seen many specs yet I guess that needs to get a little colder first. Are there still flounder around weeks bay or in the river? I would love to catch some flatties for dinner if they are still around, or have they moved out to deeper water already?


I'm hitting about 10-15 specs in Magnolia River for every red I catch. Last few days, pretty much all specs are keepers, typical length is 16-17", and very fat from gorging on shad. Largest in the river that I've caught in the past few weeks is about 22". Quite a few bull reds in the river as well. I'm mainly fishing using artificials. 

Good luck.


----------



## Magspringsfishing

Good report man. I have been having decent luck with both trout and reds as of late. I'd say the trout found their way up here about a week ago. Everything besides some catfish that I caught on shrimp has been caught on artificials. These pictures are from the past week. The first pictures of trout we're dinner tonight ?. Please excuse my amateur photography skills... they should improve with my fishing. I'm an r190 Center console Robalo. Don't mind saying hey f you see me out there 
Walter


----------



## etrade92

Anyone else notice how extremely clear the water is in fish river and in weeks bay?? I haven't decided if it is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## NKlamerus

No rain to mix it up!


----------



## KentuckyBrad

*TripleTail in Mobile Bay area*



Magspringsfishing said:


> Hey guys. New to the forumn I have been in magnolia springs/bon secour Alabama for 2 years now and have had pretty good luck learning the waters. I don't find many reports on here about the area.. who fishes around here besides me? I know plenty of y'all do..
> I'm here for September for the first time and I would love to land my first triple tail, at the very least some good redfish, flounder, jacks or snapper..
> my fish this year


Looks like some nice fish there, thanks for posting. 

As for Tripletail, the best luck I have had with them is to look for shade, even really small skinny shade like floats from crab pots. They love to hide in the shadows and ambush bait that swim by. Once you get used to what they look like, you can even cruise the pots or other floating objects pretty fast and then when you spot them do a wide turn and come back to them very quietly on the trolling motor. Either live shrimp, cigar minnow, gulp shrimp or matrix shad work well. It's almost like jigging for bass, just be very quiet so as not to spook them.


----------

